# Replacing an Electrolux RM4400 3 way fridge



## stevebill (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi everyone. Has anyone replaced one of these fridges? Everything I look at on t'internet is a different measurement. The Dometic 5330 seems nearest- but even that is 11mm too high.
Any suggestions?????
The fridge Im taking out is 805mm high, 525mm wide and 533mm deep incl. door. 
I want to stay with approx 90L capacity.
cheers
Steve


----------



## FULL TIMER (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't think there are any replacements the exact size all the similar Dometics  and Thetfords are a little taller, came across this it may help http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/rm_fridge_replacement_chart_aug__2012.pdf
bit more info here Absorption fridges | My-Caravanning by Dometic GROUP
and the Thetford range here Refrigerators | Thetford


----------



## stevebill (Mar 25, 2015)

*Electrolux RM4400*

Thanks for the info- the chart is very useful.
I see that they recommend a fridge that's 11.5mm higher. It doesn't sound much- but the worktop etc are right onto the fridge top- there isn't a millimetre to spare. 
cheers
Steve


----------



## n brown (Mar 25, 2015)

stevebill said:


> Hi everyone. Has anyone replaced one of these fridges? Everything I look at on t'internet is a different measurement. The Dometic 5330 seems nearest- but even that is 11mm too high.
> Any suggestions?????
> The fridge Im taking out is 805mm high, 525mm wide and 533mm deep incl. door.
> I want to stay with approx 90L capacity.
> ...


 what's wrong with the old one ?


----------



## stevebill (Mar 28, 2015)

*replacing an electrolux 3 way fridge*



n brown said:


> what's wrong with the old one ?



Well, the old one only works on mains. Not a lot of use, as we only go to a campsite once a fortnight! It packed up in Morocco last year. I took it out, checked everything, turned it upside down for 24 hours and, yes, it worked on gas again. For two weeks......... So the hunt started for a new one, no success so far. Id take a very good 2nd hand one, but cant find one of those either. Its actually a RM4401L. cheers


----------



## n brown (Mar 28, 2015)

if it works ok on mains ,then the fridge works ! there's no need to turn it over or any of that !
so it's fixable .test the 12v element by checking the continuity between it's 2 leads.
the gas could be an insect or dust blockage, rust particles,blocked jet,or too much of a lean .
if the fridge works on any of it's 3 heat sources,then it doesn't need replacing


----------



## wints (Mar 28, 2015)

n brown said:


> if it works ok on mains ,then the fridge works ! there's no need to turn it over or any of that !
> so it's fixable .test the 12v element by checking the continuity between it's 2 leads.
> the gas could be an insect or dust blockage, rust particles,blocked jet,or too much of a lean .
> if the fridge works on any of it's 3 heat sources,then it doesn't need replacing



Quote to repair our AES fridge was £180 for a new control panel + labour, even then they couldn't guarantee it would be fixed...so I sourced a 2nd hand 12volt compressor fridge and swapped it out myself, and it works great.

regards

Allen


----------



## stevebill (Mar 29, 2015)

*3 way fridge*

Thanks for the info - but I'm really not sure how to check either gas or 12V supply. It's a mystery to me, never done it. Do you know of any internet instructions I  could work with?
The compressor fridge idea sounds interesting too. I had one on a boat and it worked fine. However, if you stay on one site for a few weeks, would you not stuff the house batteries? Ive got 230W of solar on the roof, and my plan is to buy a couple of 220ah 6v batteries.That might take care of a potential problem I guess. 
I might look for a thread on this, or something on t'internet, it sounds too interesting to leave.
BUT
I still have the problem of only 805mm available height for any fridge that I fit. 
cheers Steve


----------



## stevebill (Mar 29, 2015)

*3 way fridge*

I just trawled through youtube.com, and can't see any tutorials on how to test either gas or 12v operation. Pity, it's usually pretty good !!
Anyone know of a thread dealing with such problems- in the meantime I'll take a look myself.
cheers
Steve


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 29, 2015)

I would advise you to get a quote for the fridge to be repaired (if you're not confident to repair it yourself).

It's going to be a cheaper and easier solution than installing a new fridge.

Electrolux fridges are now branded Dometic, and if you check out the following web page you should be able to find someone near you:

Dometic Centres: Find one near you! - Dometic


----------



## n brown (Mar 29, 2015)

stevebill said:


> Thanks for the info - but I'm really not sure how to check either gas or 12V supply. It's a mystery to me, never done it. Do you know of any internet instructions I  could work with?
> The compressor fridge idea sounds interesting too. I had one on a boat and it worked fine. However, if you stay on one site for a few weeks, would you not stuff the house batteries? Ive got 230W of solar on the roof, and my plan is to buy a couple of 220ah 6v batteries.That might take care of a potential problem I guess.
> I might look for a thread on this, or something on t'internet, it sounds too interesting to leave.
> BUT
> ...


230w sounds plenty if the weather's ok. and if you're staying on site for a while, use your hookup. as for checking the systems ,12v is fairly easy ,as i said, but gas can be a bit trickier -no problem for someone with a bit of experience though


----------



## runnach (Mar 29, 2015)

happy to have a look , not far away in Dewsbury but gas is my thing .

Channa


----------



## stevebill (Mar 30, 2015)

*Replacing a 3 way fridge*



channa said:


> happy to have a look , not far away in Dewsbury but gas is my thing .
> 
> Channa


Thanks Channa, that would be great. The van is going to be in storage down at Horbury Bridge from later this week. At the moment it's having a cambelt fitted. Could you text me your phone number? Text on 07437330944. Perhaps sometime after Easter if that suits you.
I won't take the fridge out just yet, then !
cheers Steve


----------



## stevebill (Mar 30, 2015)

*3 way fridge*



n brown said:


> 230w sounds plenty if the weather's ok. and if you're staying on site for a while, use your hookup. as for checking the systems ,12v is fairly easy ,as i said, but gas can be a bit trickier -no problem for someone with a bit of experience though



Hi - I appreciate your input so far. Ive downloaded a Dometic manual, which I will read through with a mate with a newer and bigger brain than mine.Hopefully, Channa's going to check the gas.
I already cleaned the flue and burner, with improvement, before it packed up.that was in Southern Morocco where the fridge failed. However, I have always been very happy to receive advice, be proved wrong and  am very pleased to be called an idiot- provided there's a solution at the end!!
Thanks again.
Steve


----------



## n brown (Mar 30, 2015)

Channa will sort out the gas side i'm sure,and the 12v as well . but if you want to check it,there's 2 chocolate blocks ,one with 3 wires is 240 v,the one with 2 wires is 12v. normally there will only be power to this connection when the engine is running and the switch is ''on'' if no power,then check fuses and connections. if there is power,check the continuity between the 2 wires going to the 12v element . if none,then get a new element . the wattage of the element is important and is marked on the wire itself,and on the spec, plate in the fridge
the element is in the insulation round the flue,just loosen the metal sleeve and the element just pulls out of its tube


----------



## runnach (Mar 30, 2015)

stevebill said:


> Thanks Channa, that would be great. The van is going to be in storage down at Horbury Bridge from later this week. At the moment it's having a cambelt fitted. Could you text me your phone number? Text on 07437330944. Perhaps sometime after Easter if that suits you.
> I won't take the fridge out just yet, then !
> cheers Steve


 sent a txt Steve 

Channa


----------



## stevebill (May 16, 2015)

*3 way fridge*

I hate to see threads with no conclusion - so here's mine: a new fridge! Ridiculously expensive at £700, but there you go. 
cheers Steve


----------



## antiqueman (May 16, 2015)

*help*



stevebill said:


> I hate to see threads with no conclusion - so here's mine: a new fridge! Ridiculously expensive at £700, but there you go.
> cheers Steve



So much help being offered here from experts I would be happy with them on my side or my fridges side or upside down:drive:


----------



## Free Wheeling (Oct 20, 2015)

*We have the same problem*

Hi Steve
We're in Spain and have just had the same gas failure on the same fridge as you.  Could you please tell me what fridge you replaced yours with and where you sourced it.  We are full timing and it's really tricky with only the electric working as it forces us onto campsites.  Hoping you can get back to me soon.  We're currently south of Barcelona.
Regards
Carolyn


----------



## harrym (Oct 20, 2015)

*fridge*

Have you checked the gas jet and burner also the thermo coupling blow the pipes through these are main things that go wrong on the gas side also check 12v switch fuse etc hope this helps


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 21, 2015)

stevebill said:


> Thanks Channa, that would be great. The van is going to be in storage down at Horbury Bridge from later this week. At the moment it's having a cambelt fitted. Could you text me your phone number? Text on 07437330944. Perhaps sometime after Easter if that suits you.
> I won't take the fridge out just yet, then !
> cheers Steve



Into storage, keep on using it through the winter. I do, paid to much for my motorhome to have it stored over the winter.


----------



## Free Wheeling (Oct 21, 2015)

*Electrolux RM4400*

Thanks for the info. We ran it into an autocaravanas dealer.  He checked those things you mentioned and put an air line through it. Strangely though we did have the 10amp fridge fuse blow on the electroblok about the time the gas stopped cooling the fridge.  It works perfectly on mains and battery.  We were told we need a new cooling unit for it at about 600 euros inc fitting and a two month wait for parts.  We're wondering what do for the best and was interested in this thread as stevebill has replaced this exact fridge.  All the new replacements I can see are a little higher than ours.


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 21, 2015)

Just interested,what is a cooling unit?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 21, 2015)

The cooling unit is the part of the fridge that goes in the case to make the fridge cool

Alf






yorkslass said:


> Just interested,what is a cooling unit?


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 21, 2015)

If it works on mains and battery I would not think the cooling unit would be faulty, I would suspect the jet or gas valve, surprised they only blew it out I would have blown the pipes and fitted a new jet, if that didn't cure it I would check the gas valve £163.90 from Leisure Spares, they wouldn't be the first to quote the dearest part and fit something else that is cheaper on something you couldn't see, I would have it checked somewhere else before you get them to repair it


----------



## wints (Oct 21, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> If it works on mains and battery I would not think the cooling unit would be faulty, I would suspect the jet or gas valve, surprised they only blew it out I would have blown the pipes and fitted a new jet, if that didn't cure it I would check the gas valve £163.90 from Leisure Spares, they wouldn't be the first to quote the dearest part and fit something else that is cheaper on something you couldn't see, I would have it checked somewhere else before you get them to repair it



gas valve stuck on mine recently...a not so gentle tap with a spanner freed it...works as it should now.

Allen


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 21, 2015)

wints said:


> gas valve stuck on mine recently...a not so gentle tap with a spanner freed it...works as it should now.
> 
> Allen


Mine stuck this year on holiday which is what prompted me to service the fridge and fit a new jet and the fans while the fridge was out, on the top of my gas valve is a little tab that slides along as you turn the knob, mine didn't and as you turned the knob it was as if it wasn't connected to anything, it was very loose so as you said a tap with a small pin hammer freed it, a liberal squirting with solvent cleaner brought a lot of dirt out of it and now it works as good as new, now you can feel some resistance as you turn the knob and it alters the fridge temperature


----------



## runnach (Oct 21, 2015)

I notice Steve hasn't been on the forum for a while , so assume he is on his travels!!.... He decided at the end he didn't want to repair the fridge, so chose a replacement.

Dimensions were the headache, In the end he bought one from a place in Driffied O'learys I think they are calledl. The fridge was stock they were clearing and was originally Australian spec I can't remember how much he  paid but was good value.

I hope this helps 

Channa


----------



## Free Wheeling (Oct 21, 2015)

*Electrolux 4401 gas not working*

Thanks guys for your advice, we'll try the hammer in the morning, if not run it into another workshop for a second opinion.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 22, 2015)

channa said:


> The fridge was stock they were clearing and was originally Australian spec I can't remember how much he  paid but was good value.
> 
> 
> Channa


That will be useful if he has to turn it upside down in the future


----------



## runnach (Oct 22, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> That will be useful if he has to turn it upside down in the future



It is upside down surely ? I am seriously confused now !!!:tongue:


----------



## Free Wheeling (Nov 16, 2015)

*Fridge working again*



channa said:


> I notice Steve hasn't been on the forum for a while , so assume he is on his travels!!.... He decided at the end he didn't want to repair the fridge, so chose a replacement.
> 
> Dimensions were the headache, In the end he bought one from a place in Driffied O'learys I think they are calledl. The fridge was stock they were clearing and was originally Australian spec I can't remember how much he  paid but was good value.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for all your advice. We took it to a domestic approved workshop who sent us somewhere else as they couldn't look at it for a few days and the man blew it all through with his air line but MUCH more thoroughly this time. He methodically disassembled it from the back taking about an hour to do it and hey presto €50 later we were up and running again.


----------

